# Has anyone had anal gland removal for their chi. My boy constantly lick his rear and



## rosevillegirl (Apr 8, 2016)

Is anal gland surgery very hard on chi’s?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Any surgery is hard on chihuahuas. Has your vet recommended this surgery? Has the vet/groomer told you that the anal glands are 'impacted/full? It may be that the gland/s just have to be expressed. Not something I'm comfortable doing. Some dogs have problems with their glands, and others go their whole lives with out trouble. 

I've had a chihuahua that actually had a ruptured anal gland that had abcessed. What a mess! Sitz baths for a dog!


----------



## xxcass (Jan 7, 2013)

My 10 year old chi just had an infected anal glad the vet administered anti inflammatory and antibiotics and rechecked a week later and all good. She was constantly licking then was sort of gagging after which makes sense since she was licking infection. All is good now.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

How is this dog? We'd all like to know!


----------

